# Calming bands



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Has anybody used one of these on their dog/have any opinions?
Someone has suggested that it may be a good idea to try on the dimwit to help with his anxiety (particularly in stressful situations) but I am not sure.

He doesn't really like anything round his head as he hates having his jaw restricted which is my main concern.


----------



## Pipin (Jul 8, 2013)

They work based on the pressure point across the dogs nose, but getting them accustomed to them can take time. If you decide to go for it (they work well on some dogs) introduce it slowly over a couple of weeks, showing it to him, treating, putting it on for a second, treating, gradually building up to having it on for several seconds, all the time getting praise and treats. 

Have you thought about/looked at Adaptil or DAP collars/products? These give off a pheramone that naturally calms and relaxes anxious dogs. Might be worth a try before a more invasive method.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Obviously I woul take it slowly with getting him used to it before I even attempt to use it in a stressful situation. 
I have tried adaptil before (collar and spray) which did not make any noticeable difference to him. I know nothing will work miracles, but if anything can just bring his anxiety level down a notch so I can actually work with him then that would be a start.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> Has anybody used one of these on their dog/have any opinions?
> Someone has suggested that it may be a good idea to try on the dimwit to help with his anxiety (particularly in stressful situations) but I am not sure.
> 
> He doesn't really like anything round his head as he hates having his jaw restricted which is my main concern.


I have read good write ups about them and know a couple of fellow dog walkers that do say they have helped.

Mekuti do one, there is some more details in on the link below about them and how they work, don't know if that's any help?

https://mekuti.co.uk/bodywraps.htm


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dimwit said:


> Has anybody used one of these on their dog/have any opinions?
> Someone has suggested that it may be a good idea to try on the dimwit to help with his anxiety (particularly in stressful situations) but I am not sure.
> 
> He doesn't really like anything round his head as he hates having his jaw restricted which is my main concern.


Just realised you mean Calming bands not the body wraps. Bit slow today
Don't know anyone whos tried them and personally I haven't either but Mekuti do those too there is some info on those.

https://mekuti.co.uk/calm_bands.htm

Another thing that may help and will cost you nothing to try is tellington touch. There is some videos explaining the technique. They do seminars too which obviously there is a fee for.

Sarah Fisher from TTouch UK introduces TTouch - YouTube

Tellington TTouch - Sarah Fisher - Discover Dogs - YouTube

There is a few of the techniques on there that maybe you could copy and see if it helps.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I've used one and I remain firmly on the fence. It doesn't restrict the dog in any way so most dogs don't object. I noticed that my dog was less reactive in a headcollar so when I moved to a harness I added the calming band for a while so she still had the feeling of something on her face. It is supposed to redirect the dog's awareness back to itself and I can see the logic in this. It may be that it worked well or it may be that she just became less reactive. I don't know. 
Anyway you are welcome to borrow mine so you can try before you buy.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

How about trying a TTouch wrap? They're not that pricey and could help, plus they don't restrict the nozzle


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

lucylastic said:


> Anyway you are welcome to borrow mine so you can try before you buy.


That's very kind, what size do you have?

I will look into the body wraps as well. I am not sure that t touch or any kind of massage will help as handling him makes him anxious as well. It is something I am working on, and he will let me massage him (I did a course on canine massage to see if it would help) but you can tell that he is a bit worried and not very comfortable with it.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

It's a medium.


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

We have one for Lexie and it definitely works for her. She is dog reactive.
She has started to get over excited for walks and gets very vocal. We put the calming band on before her walk and she is much calmer when we leave the house, which helps with he reactivity.
When we are on walks she wears it, unless it is quiet then we leave it off. It doesn't stop her barking but significantly reduces the time she barks for. Without the band when she sees a dog she will bark her head off even when the dog has gone away, with the band she will stop barking as soon as the dog has gone, which reduces our stress levels too!!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I have one and use it for Fred, but I suspect it's shutting him down, despite Rachel from Mekuti fitting it herself, and another ttouch practitioner advising it wasn't. I only use it when he's really working himself up because of that, and usually popping him in a crate works just as well to calm him as it stops the pacing pacing pacing which doesn't help him calm down. Head collars and muzzles have a very similar effect on Fred.

I've started using it for Scamp's barking at strangers, when the strangers want to come in and move about while they're here. It really helps him stay quieter and not be watching the strangers so closely, but no sign of shutting him down, he's still lively and moving about.

I'm not sure I'd rely on it outside of the house for a reactive dog as it's too easy to get off (unless you do it up tight, which isn't the point of them). Outside I use a mekuti balance harness, which won't come off.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Sadly, I don't think the meduim will fit him...

I think I will give the body wrap a try as I was worried about putting anything round his head so will see if this has any effect.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

this post [#22 on the 'Body-Language' sticky] lists a slew of calmatives, for both humans & dogs; 
all are OTC, safe, don't interact, & are given ad-lib.

Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much...

There are also instructions for using an Ace-bandage to make a fig-8 body-wrap; for any dog 
over 35#, i'd use a 4-inch wide bandage, or even a 6-inch width.

Don't forget to use sturdy diaper pins, NOT the butterfly clips that come with the wrap.  Safety first.

There's also how-to for using elastic to make a light muzzle wrap - 
T-Touch or Premier Pets / Gentle Leader have it. U can easily make one at home.


----------

